# New July BMWFS Rates & Residuals: Discuss.



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

....Coming later today. Stay tuned... (I hope those with 2012's on order all got pre-approved/rate locked)


----------



## Kief (Dec 6, 2007)

Jon Shafer said:


> ....(I hope those with 2012's on order all got pre-approved/rate locked)


Yes, I'm lock-in, but am I lock-in 60 days from July 9th (BMWFS noted June Programs until 7/9) or June 30th (I'm an east coaster)? My diesel won't roll off the line until Week 33 (week of Aug 12). So am I good until Sept 9th or Aug 30???


----------



## Kar Don (Aug 4, 2004)

Very interested. Please post em ASAP!!!


----------



## cmhsam (Mar 1, 2012)

You should be good for 60 days from 7/9. I have also heard its 90 days


----------



## Kar Don (Aug 4, 2004)

cmhsam said:


> You should be good for 60 days from 7/9. I have also heard its 90 days


90 for west coast only. I want the rates! Plzzzz.


----------



## arktctr (Aug 8, 2006)

Jon Shafer said:


> ....Coming later today. Stay tuned... (I hope those with 2012's on order all got pre-approved/rate locked)


I'm guessing it won't be any better for the 2012 F30...curious to see what happens though...


----------



## cmhsam (Mar 1, 2012)

Its 6:15pm on the east coast...anxiously waiting


----------



## Curt2000 (Oct 21, 2010)

Will incentive programs come out as well?


----------



## Kar Don (Aug 4, 2004)

Total tease. Already signed at rates ending today.


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Curt2000 said:


> Will incentive programs come out as well?


Yes.



AlBoston said:


> Total tease. Already signed at rates ending today.


I got a message from BMWFS this morning that rates will be released *today*.

They would normally release on the first, but held out due to the timing of July 4th holiday.

I hope for your sake, Al, that you won't regret stalling for a day...


----------



## cmhsam (Mar 1, 2012)

Are they still coming today or are we waiting until Tuesday?


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

cmhsam said:


> Are they still coming today or are we waiting until Tuesday?


This morning they said TODAY.

Honestly, I don't post this stuff for the fun of it (in reference to the "tease" comment above).

I am super-busy, but still make time to keep everyone here informed to the best of my ability.

Al, if you believe I am stroking you, think again...

This is a screen shot from the outgoing rate sheet that expires today.

All the underground rumblings are that we will see more aggressive marketing programs *now*.


----------



## cmhsam (Mar 1, 2012)

John

I am sorry if my comments were offensive. I believe you do a great job on this board and thank you for the time you take to ensure that we are well informed buyers and BMW enthusiasts.


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

cmhsam said:


> John
> 
> I am sorry if my comments were offensive. I believe you do a great job on this board and thank you for the time you take to ensure that we are well informed buyers and BMW enthusiasts.


Hey, it's cool. Please know that I wouldn't have posted that it was coming today if I didn't read it in a message from BMWFS.

Otherwise I would have waited until tomorrow when I had it in hand..

:angel:

Thanks for your support.

:thumbup:


----------



## cmhsam (Mar 1, 2012)

I understand that you are limited by the bigger corporation

What do you mean by more aggressive marketing programs?


----------



## Kar Don (Aug 4, 2004)

Well they told me owner loyalty ended July 2nd.


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

cmhsam said:


> I understand that you are limited by the bigger corporation
> 
> What do you mean by more aggressive marketing programs?


I will post as much as I can without getting myself into trouble. The theme of the rumors has been that the sales data y-t-d is below expectations, and to wage war with MBZ to defend the Heavyweight Crown, they are supposed to be "kicking it up a notch"...

Here it is 9:23 PM PDT, and I keep refreshing my page. Looks like tomorrow after all..



AlBoston said:


> Well they told me owner loyalty ended July 2nd.


You were you able to still take advantage of it with a rate lock, weren't you?


----------



## fq (Nov 9, 2003)

Too bad they did not realize they were losing the sales crown last month. I pulled the trigger on a GL but really wanted the X5. Oh well, may have to get a second SUV if the new numbers end up being as aggressive as MBZ's. Thanks for all the great/hard work, Jon!



Jon Shafer said:


> The theme of the rumors has been that the sales data y-t-d is below expectations, and to wage war with MBZ to defend the Heavyweight Crown, they are supposed to be "kicking it up a notch"...


----------



## randy83 (Jul 10, 2012)

a


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

randy83 said:


> Can anyone please a run a carfax on this VIN...
> 
> WBAVB13526KX65623
> 
> Thank you


Sure, you can do it in just a few minutes.

www.carfax.com


----------



## jon330cic (Jul 30, 2005)

Could I trouble someone for the SE Region MF and residual for:

2012 135i Convertible, 36 mo, 10K mi/year

Would also love to know if the options credit for the 2012 1-Series has been increased to $1K here in the SE Region like it has out West?

Thank you!


----------



## cmhsam (Mar 1, 2012)

1098wi said:


> Anyone have the 24/36 month residual and MF on a 2013 X5 50i? Thanks much. Got my Drive USA scheduled for next week!


Not sure if this has been asked but is the Drive USA offer available for ED customers?


----------



## Kar Don (Aug 4, 2004)

cmhsam said:


> Not sure if this has been asked but is the Drive USA offer available for ED customers?


Cannot combine with ED. Sorry.


----------



## cmhsam (Mar 1, 2012)

AlBoston said:


> Cannot combine with ED. Sorry.


I figured my luck would run out somewhere.


----------



## Luka (Aug 31, 2006)

*2012 328xi coupe lease rates*

Can somebody post the MF and residuals for the 2012 328xi coupe. 
Also, if I locked the previous month rates afte July 2nd (when the $1000 loyalty expired) can I take advantage of the $750 loyalty (not available at the time I locked the rates)?
Thank's in advance.


----------



## dunccfp (Jul 25, 2010)

Luka said:


> Can somebody post the MF and residuals for the 2012 328xi coupe.
> Also, if I locked the previous month rates afte July 2nd (when the $1000 loyalty expired) can I take advantage of the $750 loyalty (not available at the time I locked the rates)?
> Thank's in advance.


go to the ask a dealer section....its there.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 28, 2012)

Luka said:


> Can somebody post the MF and residuals for the 2012 328xi coupe.
> Also, if I locked the previous month rates afte *July 2nd (when the $1000 loyalty expired) *can I take advantage of the $750 loyalty (not available at the time I locked the rates)?
> Thank's in advance.


No, you can not...if you use the 750.00 credit you have to use the current program...can't mix and match


----------



## Luka (Aug 31, 2006)

Thank's Justin.
Dunnccf, the MF is not there....
So, I'm coming back to my original question "does anyone know the MF for the 2012 328xi coupe?".


----------



## dunccfp (Jul 25, 2010)

Luka said:


> Thank's Justin.
> Dunnccf, the MF is not there....
> So, I'm coming back to my original question "does anyone know the MF for the 2012 328xi coupe?".


http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=632415


----------



## DJHakim (Feb 15, 2006)

What're the MFs on MY2013 328xi and X3 28i?


----------



## abr5 (Jan 13, 2006)

MF for 3 series 0.00145


----------



## pgamped (Oct 23, 2010)

Why have residuals on the 5 series gotten worse this month, and when would anyone expect them to become more attractive again?

Also I have been searching for a website where I can find money factors for the new residuals for this month, but to no avail. Anybody know of where they are located on the net please?


----------



## MonkeyCMonkeyDo (Jun 9, 2012)

pgamped said:


> Why have residuals on the 5 series gotten worse this month, and when would anyone expect them to become more attractive again?
> 
> Also I have been searching for a website where I can find money factors for the new residuals for this month, but to no avail. Anybody know of where they are located on the net please?


Look one post above. It says 3 but it is the "standard rate"


----------



## JustinTJ (Jun 1, 2011)

pgamped said:


> Also I have been searching for a website where I can find money factors for the new residuals for this month, but to no avail. Anybody know of where they are located on the net please?


Lot of broke search buttons around lately.

http://www.ridewithg.com/index.php/category/lease-rates/bmw/


----------



## Fzara2000 (Jan 22, 2004)

JustinTJ said:


> Lot of broke search buttons around lately.
> 
> http://www.ridewithg.com/index.php/category/lease-rates/bmw/


No July rates in there yet...


----------



## zz6938 (Aug 2, 2010)

*Can USAA $1000 allowance be combined with the owner loyalty?*



Jon Shafer said:


> They are out. The highlight of the program is a new $750 Lease/APR loyalty cash offer for current customers and those former customers whose contract either matured or traded in their BMW within the last 12 mos. Applies to all 2012 & 2013 vehicles. Those waiting for 2012s or wanting 2012's hopefully got rate locks in; residuals have decayed. The lease money factors that apply to most models also were reduced substantially. Option allowances on remaining 2012s have been enhanced. Please see your dealer for further details. Thanks!


Jon,

I still have a BMW FS contract.

I just placed an order for a 2013 535i. 
I have included the following allowance and cash rebates to my deal.

Sale price before tax: less the following
Team USA $1000
USAA Credit $1000

Plus tax title and registration

less $500 BMW APP Cash back (after tax is calculated added to the price, they deducted $500)

I asked for the Owner loyalty $750. They did not include in my deal as i have used the USAA credit.

Can you please confirm, if the usaa credit can be combined with the $750 owner Loyalty offer.

If yes, is this $750 offer deducted before or after tax is calculated?

Thanks in advance for your time.
John :thumbup:


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

zz6938 said:


> Jon,
> 
> I still have a BMW FS contract.
> 
> ...


Program Cars, USAA, and European Delivery Vehicles are eligible for Loyalty.
It is a "rebate". As such, applies after tax.


----------



## mjsbmw (Jan 5, 2008)

pgamped said:


> Why have residuals on the 5 series gotten worse this month, and when would anyone expect them to become more attractive again?


BMW sold a ton of 5 series with all its incentives through June 30th. Not as many on the ground and the pipeline is normalized. Its all about supply and demand. The incentives will increase when BMW wants to push the go button and reduce 5 series inventory and win the race with MB.

June was a great month for both BMW and MB. We benefit from the the war.


----------



## Rac10000 (Oct 24, 2007)

Does anyone happen to know the MF for the MY2013 E92 M3 ... the residual is 57%. Thank you!

Also, does BMW still give the 0.0003 MF reduction for previous BMW FS customers (which would then be canceled out by the 0.0003 MF adder for Euro Delivery)?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 28, 2012)

Rac10000 said:


> Does anyone happen to know the MF for the MY2013 E92 M3 ... the residual is 57%. Thank you!
> 
> Also, does BMW still give the 0.0003 MF reduction for previous BMW FS customers (which would then be canceled out by the 0.0003 MF adder for Euro Delivery)?


*EVERY MY13 is .00145 except for M6*

There is no loyalty rate reduction...there is a 750.00 loyalty lease/finance cash


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 28, 2012)

zz6938 said:


> Jon,
> 
> I still have a BMW FS contract.
> 
> ...


You can't combine TM USA with USAA...it's one or the other not both


----------



## jon330cic (Jul 30, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> *EVERY MY13 is .00145*
> 
> There is no loyalty rate reduction...there is a 750.00 loyalty lease/finance cash


Justin - Did they also lower the 2012 MF while lowering the residuals? Could you please check the 36mo MF for 2012 135i conv?

Thank you!
Jon


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 28, 2012)

jon330cic said:


> Justin - Did they also lower the 2012 MF while lowering the residuals? Could you please check the 36mo MF for 2012 135i conv?
> 
> Thank you!
> Jon


* All MY12 MF = .00145 EXCEPT for Z4 and M6 convertible

* West region SSP


----------

